# what kind of reel do you prefer when king fishing from a pier?



## fishingadam95 (Oct 6, 2008)

what kind of reel do you prefer when king fishing from a pier? Spinning or conventional


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Has to be conventional. You need the line capacity and the power that spinning reels can't really offer. Not to mention the generally jerky drags of spinners.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

conventional.

RT


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Conventional*

Imo spinners,although they've improved and are still improving,don't have the drag smoothness,nor the capasity of a spinner... I've always liked the feel of a conventional rod and reel when fighting a fish,but that's just me..

Moved this topic to Open Forum should get more answers..


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

Conventional. Ditto what Smoothlures says. You can use a large spinning reel for your anchor rod, but when you mess with something that takes off on a 150-200yd run, you better have something that can hold that much line!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm going with conventional, but I guess it depends on how you are fishing.

On the Gulf Coast they fish for kings by casting live baits into the wind to schooling fish, and for this I'd like a heavy-duty, high-end spinner.

I believe UNCdub posted a great video of kayaking for kings using a spinning reel. Some of the better models can handle those long runs with smooth drags.

Up here we fish using a trolley rig, and this style allows the use of heavier conventional reels. I personally like the Senator 114H for its ability to handle the larger fish that occasionally grace the rigs.


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I would go with a conventional reel, but today many of the offshore fisherman that have LOTS of money are using things like the Shimano Stella. The only drawback is line capacity with a spinner. On a boat using a spinner you can move to get line back, but on a pier you ain't going anywhere. Although I have seen a couple folks using spinning gear. To solve the line capacity problem you could use braided line, but i only like braided line for lures.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I use a Stradic 5000 chock full of #30 braid for kings off the pier here. For the bigger boys, I have a large spinner that holds about 400 yards of line but I'm replacing it with a Stradic 8000.

Here on the Gulf Coast, trolley rigs are rarely used. If they are, it's with a conventional reel.

BTW: I have yet to be spooled by a king off the pier using a spinning reel.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

I got to recollect this on my memory, but down in Fla. majority of the anglers are throwing at seen kings with spinners wtih a live bait attached. 

But in NC on the Outer Banks it is conventional.

RT


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Reelturner said:


> I got to recollect this on my memory, but down in Fla. majority of the anglers are throwing at seen kings with spinners wtih a live bait attached.
> 
> But in NC on the Outer Banks it is conventional.
> 
> RT


 Caught a couple of kings from the planks here with gotchas and a 6500 abu and 12lb line,but they were 15 to 20lb class.. Out of a boat it's a different story,some over 30 with spinners... Some cobes up to eighty and big drum as well on a spinner,so they do work for big fish..

In the seventies,there were a few that used spinners use with floatrigs here in NC... Some caught fish,but watched a couple get smoked and the drag lock up cause of the heat... Kerrrrrsnnaaap!!  Nowadays,I'm sure there is more than one brand of spinner with enough line capasity,and a durable drag to do the job just fine... That being said,I'd still use a conventional,because here the casting of cigar minnows ect is not feasible.. You could be standing there for days before seeing a fish...  Back in the seventies,we probably could have casted livebait and caught the devil out of em...

The braid would be the answer to many with the spinners,jmo,but like the stuff.. Difference would be you need to use a much lighter drag,and a rod that will flex,because braid can pull a hook,especially when it comes to a king... jmo


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

I have limited experience fishing for kings. two times to be exact both in florida flatlinning on a headboat had a ball using conventional gear.


----------



## Jawbonez (Nov 5, 2008)

conventional, My Shimano Tiagra 50 has yet to fail me. Yeah Yeah I know its over kill.


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

*Conventional or Spinning*



Jawbonez said:


> conventional, My Shimano Tiagra 50 has yet to fail me. Yeah Yeah I know its over kill.


Don't worry I've got a Tiagra 50w L.R.S. and a TLD 50w L.R.S. that I have caught kings and sharks on from the pier. But they are over kill! 

I like High Speed 4/0's or, if you want to spend the money for it, a International 16vsx. For the rod, I go with a stout, 5'6"-6' rod of betwwen 20lb.-50lb. for your king gear and 50lb.-130lb. for your shark stuff. Most of the guys replied that spinners are not good for use on the pier, but their wrong! I know some buddies of mine that only use spinning reels and they could land their fish faster than you could with a conventional reel. With the spinners that are out to day, and the braid, you could get tons of line on them and the drag is still smooth. The Penn Sargus 8000, Shimano Stella's, and Fin-Nor Offshore Series all have big spools and smooth drag systems that are highly recommended for pier fishing for kings and other big game.

:fishing:


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ditto on the sargus tripple t! I have a 6000 sargus and i would throw it at any king any day! I have it spooled with 20 lb PP and the drag is silk, thinking about hitting 30 lb PP next time! Anyway i think conventionals are better off the pier since you will have a much greater cap. and if you are getting close to spool point well then you can just pin down the drag without the fear of bending a spool shaft!


----------



## panhandler (Jan 2, 2009)

I, like everyone else i know who king fishes from the piers, use nothing but spinning. Any large spinner of good quality loaded with 15 -20 test will handle the largest of kings. If i fished trolley rigs id definently use conventional, but spinning is the only way to go when casting live baits. a penn 706 holds nearly 400 yards of 15 lb mono line, drag is as smooth as any conventional. there are thousands caught every year on the piers here on spinners


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

That is correct. I can't wait for the PCB pier to be rebuilt.

I've kingfished on both coasts, both off a pier and off a boat and I prefer using a spinning reel for both applications except for trolley rigs.


----------



## hdmyg85 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Sling shot with ammo in the handle*

Has anyone bought this type of sling shot before that holds the amo in the handle? http://www.liangdianup.com/sporting_1.htm
this company has free shipping to anywhere in the world and they guarantee delivery to Australia. I heard that sling shots
are ok to sell in Australia as long as you say they are being used to toss bait in the water when you go fishing, any truth
to thatone?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Either the wrong thread...

OR...

:spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I wonder if he takes Western Onion?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

HAHAHAHA

And your slingshot comes Parcel Direct, expedited shipping.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Conventional.


----------



## jettyjumper (Jan 19, 2003)

I like my Shimano Torium 30 Conv. It can handle big shark cobia and BIG tarpon. Smooth drag also very water tight. It has been for a swim a couple times. I would be in the pier house and get a run and the guy fighting the king dropped it in the water. Still got it back with the king
Jettyjumper 
Wrightsville bch nc


----------



## pierrat93 (Jan 27, 2009)

Spinning for sure, you cant cast farther nor as accurate with conventional and if you actually take care or your reels the drag is as smooth as conventional plus the higher quality spinners like the Van Staals come with waterproof drag systems. spinning reels can easily handle kings


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

I use both depending on where I am fishing. Convintional for Pin Rig fishing and sometimes live lineing Bait in a boat. I use Spinning for Sight casting. It truely depends on the area I am in.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

jettyjumper said:


> I would be in the pier house and get a run and the guy fighting the king dropped it in the water. Still got it back with the king




Lucky break there, it sounds like. How did you get it back?


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

conventional


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

I fish both conventional and spinning dont know chit about king fishin. Have an okuma avenger baitrunner 90 it sezit holds 600 yds 20# will this fall in king fishen class?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

conventional...but can definately see many of todays spinners holding up..for $$$.... but conventional u can take a 130$ +/- tld 15 and catch most anything youll luck into off a pier..or shv 50, penn 4/0, whatever you prefer

for our style of fishing clicker is necessary...very few fish might get a run once a day if lucky and even that generally ends up being a shark or bluefish, need the clicker especially when ya might be 1/2 way down pier chasing bait or asleep on the bench haha, most spinners fairly quiet...in other situations as others said, but for how i fish..conventional


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

chris storrs said:


> conventional...but can definately see many of todays spinners holding up..for $$$.... but conventional u can take a 130$ +/- tld 15 and catch most anything youll luck into off a pier..or shv 50, penn 4/0, whatever you prefer
> 
> for our style of fishing clicker is necessary...very few fish might get a run once a day if lucky and even that generally ends up being a shark or bluefish, need the clicker especially when ya might be 1/2 way down pier chasing bait or asleep on the bench haha, most spinners fairly quiet...in other situations as others said, but for how i fish..conventional[/QUOTE
> 
> Yep, I also need my clicker during the night bite when I'm not near my rod.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Al Kai said:


> chris storrs said:
> 
> 
> > conventional...but can definately see many of todays spinners holding up..for $$$.... but conventional u can take a 130$ +/- tld 15 and catch most anything youll luck into off a pier..or shv 50, penn 4/0, whatever you prefer
> ...


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

sprtsracer said:


> Al Kai said:
> 
> 
> > Good point on the clicker! However, I even use a spinner now for the big sharks (Fin-Nor OFS75...holds over 500 yds of 80 lb braid and has 65 lbs of drag). I agree the "clicker" is not as large as a conventional, and that is somewhat of a handicap.
> ...


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

triple t said:


> sprtsracer said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of rod do you use?
> ...


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice! If you can post some pics of the mud-hole when it's done.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

triple t said:


> Nice! If you can post some pics of the mud-hole when it's done.


DEFINITELY! Since it's my first attempt. Should have had it done by now, but since the wife went in the hospital, it kind of "sidetracked" my plans. I was looking at the Gator "Shark Unlimited", but at 10 ft, it was too long for an all-purpose pier and surf, plus, the price tag was a little steep for my first project. Going to finish the mudhole blank first...then try the more expensive blanks. That way, I'll have one for the pier and one for the surf. Should work out OK.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Those Gator Blanks are awsome. Hoping the Wife will have Barty build me a new Surf Rod on the Gator Pomp Blank. I find them to be better than the AFAW Blanks for fishing. There was a fellow by the name of Sam Scott down your way that built some rods for the local shops in your area. If you can find one well worth the money. And they were very reasonable. I have one that is 25+ years old that I use for my Sail and Cobia Rod.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

I've caught Sailfish,Kings,Cobia,Amber Jacks,Jack Crevalle and Bull Reds with Penn 706's. With 12 to 25 lb test mono. From piers and boats. NEVER with a trolley rig. Always freelined. I have caught quite a few kings with Mitchell 302's just customize the drag.


----------

